# Cataract Canyon @ 20,000-25,000 cfs...



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone have any good beta on the river at around this flow, i have run cat man times between 10000-16000 cfs, but never higher...any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Good to go. Things in my opinion start to get BIG around 40,000+


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

I kayaked it at 55000. Pretty scary. Had one 16' cat fall into a big hole, devils pocket or something, had the tubes ripped off from the frame , the solo oarsman surfaced 75 yards down stream, ok, but didn't speak for three days. BLM required all raft passengers to wear two pfds.s


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had similar experiences as those listed above. 20,000-25,0000 is prime and not too difficult big water. 45,000 was scary and all 10 rafts on the river flipped. My 16' cat flipped end over end in a whirlpool on the eddy line and we had an epic recovery for a day or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Floated it at 45k. No issues with 7 rafts. 25k no sweat


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## maschwee61 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've heard from a reliable source (a former NPS ranger that worked in Canyonlands on the river for a few years) that the high teens is hairier than 20,000 up to 40,000. My last trip was around 17,000-19,000 and Big Drop 2 and 3 (especially 2.5) was NASTY. No flips on either raft, but it was close.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Have ran it in the 25 range. No issues we had 16 foot wood GC Dories no swims no close calls I would call it user friendly at that water.


----------

